# Will a female betta get along with a pleco and silver dollars?



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a 10 gallon sorority tank and one of my females has been extra aggressive to the other females. She is fairly big for a female, and about a year and half old. I want to separate her from the other females, and at first I was going to put her in my spare 1 gallon, but then I got another idea. My husband has a 50 gallon with nothing but a large common pleco in it right now. The pleco is maybe a little less than a foot long. My husband is also planning on getting a school of silver dollar fish for that tank as well. Will my betta be able to live with the pleco and silver dollars or should I just go with the 1 gallon for now? I know she would enjoy all the room, just not sure about the tank mates. Also, will the pleco eat silk plants if I put some in there? Right now there are just hard decorations that he can suck on but not eat. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't see the Dollars or the pleco bothering a betta. You could always try it, and if she i stressed/unhappy in the community, the move her to her own place. Wouldn't hurt to try imho.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Silver dollars need their temp in the lower-mid end of the 70'F (72-77° F). So you might be able to, but the dollars would be in their higher end and the betta in the lower end of their temp comfort zone. I think they also prefer higher filtration, which obviously is opposite to bettas. I'm not sure about behavior between the two species, and I've never heard of them being kept together. You also have to be ready in case your betta doesn't like the community setting.

You should do some more research into both species first, it's better to be prepared before just trying something.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tress said:


> Silver dollars need their temp in the lower-mid end of the 70'F (72-77° F). So you might be able to, but the dollars would be in their higher end and the betta in the lower end of their temp comfort zone. I think they also prefer higher filtration, which obviously is opposite to bettas. I'm not sure about behavior between the two species, and I've never heard of them being kept together. You also have to be ready in case your betta doesn't like the community setting.
> 
> You should do some more research into both species first, it's better to be prepared before just trying something.


Thats what i get for assuming that had been done XD Lol Sorry, OP. If the filtration and temp needs are different I doubt it will work. Someone will always be compromised. That said I would gues it is more the temp, as females are shorter-finned and so have less swimming issues. I've never seen dollars here, but have heard they are peaceful.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Well I just did a quick look, I could be wrong but it was a popular site I read from. Yea they are apparently peaceful. Personally I don't like them much, lol I think they look weird xD


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

So far, after a quick search, I have found these ranges acroiss three sites:

One says: 24-29C (75.2-84.2F)
Second and Third agree: 24-28C (75-82F)

both pretty darn close, but a degree is certainly a difference. They all agree on this though, they apparently do not like a PH above 7-7.5 though, which a betta can learn to tolerate, so that and any hard water (>15dgh) may be an issue. If these temp ranges are accurate and your female is happy in a high current it may well work.  

If you are live planting, it may be hard to keep enough plants for the betta (apparently the Dollars are terrors for eating all the tank plants! :O)

The only other thing I have found is some people who have kept them together said the bettas were stresed by the high activity levels of the Dollars. That will vary from betta to betta.



Tress said:


> Well I just did a quick look, I could be wrong but it was a popular site I read from. Yea they are apparently peaceful. Personally I don't like them much, lol I think they look weird xD


I get it. Personally, I like something about the look of 'em... they remind me of piranha. XD


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the input! I have researched them all and other than the temp and filter differences like you have mentioned, most sites say they should get along. She is shorter finned so the current shouldn't be too big of an issue. And the silvers aren't even here yet, they are just what my husband loves and wants to put in his tank and I don't want my betta to keep him from it. But I always have my 1 gallon as a back up in case something doesn't work. I have attached a photo of the 50 gallon. That is how it is currently set up. There are hide holes for her to go in but no plants. My mom used to have silvers and they would eat all the silk plants. Would it be ok to get soft plastic plants, or would those rip the bettas fins? She would probably be happier in there with plants im assuming because the sorority she is moving from is full of silk plants. I just don't know what kind to get that wont get eaten by the silvers. I also attached a photo of her just so you can see her


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

BettaMummy87 said:


> So far, after a quick search, I have found these ranges across three sites:
> 
> One says: 24-29C (75.2-84.2F)
> Second and Third agree: 24-28C (75-82F)
> ...


Haha that's what I get for just looking quickly. So yea, the temp range would be fine, and bettas like a lower PH, so I don't know what you mean there.

Ah, yea the activity level might be a problem, though like you say, it depends on your betta.

Haha now that I think of it, they so, but I still don't like them xD



TaylerHill said:


> Thanks for all the input! I have researched them all and other than the temp and filter differences like you have mentioned, most sites say they should get along. She is shorter finned so the current shouldn't be too big of an issue. And the silvers aren't even here yet, they are just what my husband loves and wants to put in his tank and I don't want my betta to keep him from it. But I always have my 1 gallon as a back up in case something doesn't work. I have attached a photo of the 50 gallon. That is how it is currently set up. There are hide holes for her to go in but no plants. My mom used to have silvers and they would eat all the silk plants. Would it be ok to get soft plastic plants, or would those rip the bettas fins? She would probably be happier in there with plants im assuming because the sorority she is moving from is full of silk plants. I just don't know what kind to get that wont get eaten by the silvers. I also attached a photo of her just so you can see her


They ate her silk plants ? I guess maybe if she let the algae build up on them they would try to eat it. So long as the plastic is soft, passes the nylons, and there are no wires in it. I'd try and get a lot that are tall enough for her to be able to rest on near the surface to give her a break from the higher current. 

She's lovely


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok I put my tallest silk plant in there for now, but its the only one I have at the moment. I also put a betta hammock in there for her near the top. She is floating in her cup in the big tank now to acclimate  I'm excited to see how it goes


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Good luck! remember to quarantine any fish you buy before adding them, it will save you trouble and possible heartache in the long run


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Your commonly pleco can get to 24" long if it lives long enough (only takes a few yeas but plecos commonly die from poor tank conditions.. not insinuating yours is in such a state.. just _most _are not properly cared for..) and needs 200g+ tank to dilute the amount of poop it it generates and have enough swim room its not hitting the wall instantly.


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Our pleco isn't that big yet, and when he gets that big we will rehome him. But we got some baby silver dollars and put them in with the pleco and my betta. So far all are happy! The betta likes to stare at the silvers, but none of them have been aggressive at all. It was funny to watch my betta when the silvers arrived. She swam up to them and had all of her fins as big as they would go but wasn't flaring. The stopped about an inch away from them and just stared at them. Then when she decided they were ok she went about her own business. She even swims right through the middle of them sometimes.


----------

